# I really should be a beta tester for manufactures.



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

The list of parts I've broken this year continues today grow. XTR cranks and pedals. 2 cracked carbon frames. Numerous chains and ss sprockets and now Sram Eagle cranks.


----------



## Travis1911 (Jan 30, 2021)

Did it just fall off, or did you whack it on something?


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

wow.........impressive!
Be interesting to see what the company says?

I cracked 2 hardtail aluminum frames a long time ago........ early 90's and broke a carbon fibre brake lever due to a previous wipeout.
Since then I had no issues but I am careful what I buy.
Nothing to light weight or carbon fibre (never bought into the hype....)
That is just me......


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

XTR and Sram cranks both broken. Wow. You may actually have a legitimate somewhat rational reason to buy a set of eeWings. Could have actually saved you money over breaking both XTR and Sram's. 

Do you know how hard it is to work in the phrase "saved you money" and "eeWings" in the same post??


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

r-rocket said:


> XTR and Sram cranks both broken. Wow. You may actually have a legitimate somewhat rational reason to buy a set of eeWings. Could have actually saved you money over breaking both XTR and Sram's.
> 
> Do you know how hard it is to work in the phrase "saved you money" and "eeWings" in the same post??


What makes you think he wouldn't break the E-wings too?


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Jayem said:


> What makes you think he wouldn't break the E-wings too?


Good point. No guarantees he wouldn't break Saints either, anything can be broken given enough force.

My only reference is my 25 year old set of the original sweet wings, I can't actually vouch for the new ones personally.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

r-rocket said:


> Good point. No guarantees he wouldn't break Saints either, anything can be broken given enough force.
> 
> My only reference is my 25 year old set of the original sweet wings, I can't actually vouch for the new ones personally.


Yeah, I can't see what variation of SRAM cranks those are, but XTR is obviously geared towards XC riding. The current XX1 cranks are geared towards XC riding, using a carbon covered metal skeleton, hollow inside. The X01 is more orientated towards enduro, with a foam filled core (don't see it in the pictures above, but I have pictures of it). To further confuse, the current X01 was the previous XX1, so they saved a few grams on the latest version by removing that foam core. I've found the X01 to be very durable, hitting stuff hard, many strikes, etc. Just got back from Whistler and other double-black riding last week. But I have broken a set of previous-gen XX1 (so same as my X01). It was long after they endured many DH races, strikes, hits, years of use, etc. The fact that they broke was not disappointing, they held up great considering. It's the stuff that breaks prematurely or under light-use that is usually frustrating, like all the Race Face Next SL crank arms I've broken.

Anyway, I would say that upping the intended usage and going to a stronger-level of crank is probably a good idea, to that extent, Race Face Atlas, Shimano Saint/Zee, Canfield Components cranks, E13 LT1+, etc. This would seem to make more sense than XC components, given the use...


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

Maybe you should switch to BMX cranks?


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

For my own curiosity...where are you buying these components?


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

They're carbon. I'm totally unsurprised. Seen it happening too many times.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I've never owned a carbon crank.

On purpose.
=sParty


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Travis1911 said:


> Did it just fall off, or did you whack it on something?


Started up a gravel climb and it went.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

VegasSingleSpeed said:


> For my own curiosity...where are you buying these components?


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Most of my stuff comes from my teams LBS. I’m running Stylo carbons, hopefully they hold. I think it’s just the combo of 240lbs and ss riding. FTP tested around 350… I regularly hit 1200 watts on my gravel bike. I just installed a powermeter on my ss, will be interesting to see peak watts.


----------



## yomtnbiker111 (Mar 25, 2006)

What are you going to try next?? Saint may last longer, but not sure? Maybe White Industries?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Amt0571 said:


> They're carbon. I'm totally unsurprised. Seen it happening too many times.


Those are SRAM 11. They are not carbon


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Mongoguy said:


> Most of my stuff comes from my teams LBS.


Gotchya. Just wondering if you were possibly buying from overseas, or random eBay sellers where the authenticity of the components might be suspect (don't know whether SRAM stuff gets counterfeit, but Shimano does...).


----------



## Amt0571 (May 22, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> Those are SRAM 11. They are not carbon


 Aren't they this ones? https://www.walmart.com/ip/SRAM-X1-...et-32T-175mm-GXP-Boost-Direct-Mount/393187183


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Now available at a Walmart near you. 
=sParty


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Now available at a Walmart near you.
> =sParty


Glad I wasn't the only one that cringed.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Amt0571 said:


> Aren't they this ones? SRAM X1 11-Speed Carbon Fiber MTB Bike Crankset 32T 175mm GXP Boost Direct Mount - Walmart.com


You are correct there....Huh, I have seen the X1 in aluminum. And those would possibly scare me; $170 carbon cranks?

Maybe these?


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I've had good luck with these carbon cranks (and fortunate enough to avoid the others thanks to warnings from folks around here):

The old school square taper Next SL (I think) from RaceFace - looked cool, but couldn't tell a difference since the carbon was wrapped in aluminum.
The X01 Jayem mentioned above - worked well even despite some rock strikes (but it had boots from day one.
Some old 3x SRAM something-or-other I got on a used bike with what looks like quite a few rock strikes. Still feel solid and I'll likely use them on another build since they'll take a direct mount ring.



Sparticus said:


> Now available at a Walmart near you.
> =sParty





toyotatacomaTRD said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one that cringed.


Sold by Wheel and Sprocket Inc (aka, third party seller - walmart's been doing it for a while now, just like amazn).


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Jayem said:


> Yeah, I can't see what variation of SRAM cranks those are, but XTR is obviously geared towards XC riding. The current XX1 cranks are geared towards XC riding, using a carbon covered metal skeleton, hollow inside. The X01 is more orientated towards enduro, with a foam filled core (don't see it in the pictures above, but I have pictures of it). To further confuse, the current X01 was the previous XX1, so they saved a few grams on the latest version by removing that foam core. I've found the X01 to be very durable, hitting stuff hard, many strikes, etc. Just got back from Whistler and other double-black riding last week. But I have broken a set of previous-gen XX1 (so same as my X01). It was long after they endured many DH races, strikes, hits, years of use, etc. The fact that they broke was not disappointing, they held up great considering. It's the stuff that breaks prematurely or under light-use that is usually frustrating, like all the Race Face Next SL crank arms I've broken.
> 
> Anyway, I would say that upping the intended usage and going to a stronger-level of crank is probably a good idea, to that extent, Race Face Atlas, Shimano Saint/Zee, Canfield Components cranks, E13 LT1+, etc. This would seem to make more sense than XC components, given the use...


Your experience with the older XX1 SRAM carbon cranks matches my experience with the original XX carbon cranks that had both aluminum skeleton and the foam core. They are nice and stiff and they've taken lots of strikes and crashes and I can't complain about how they've held up the last 10 years.

But surprisingly they actually weigh more than my 25 year old steel sweet wings. And somehow the 10 year old XX's manage to look older and way more beat-up even with boots on. Again, I don't have personal experience with the new eeWings, but based on my experience with the original sweets, they should have the additional strength and durability of those other stronger-level of cranks you mentioned. At least that's how Cane Creek is advertising them. They aren't calling them XC cranks, they are saying they are stronger than XC cranks on the market. Time will tell whether that turns out to be true.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

r-rocket said:


> Your experience with the older XX1 SRAM carbon cranks matches my experience with the original XX carbon cranks that had both aluminum skeleton and the foam core. They are nice and stiff and they've taken lots of strikes and crashes and I can't complain about how they've held up the last 10 years.
> 
> But surprisingly they actually weigh more than my 25 year old steel sweet wings. And somehow the 10 year old XX's manage to look older and way more beat-up even with boots on. Again, I don't have personal experience with the new eeWings, but based on my experience with the original sweets, they should have the additional strength and durability of those other stronger-level of cranks you mentioned. At least that's how Cane Creek is advertising them. They aren't calling them XC cranks, they are saying they are stronger than XC cranks on the market. Time will tell whether that turns out to be true.


That's a lot of money to spend for something that _might_ hold up to more abusive riding, vs. something designed for DH/enduro like I was quoting. Ti is nice and blingy, but not a end-all material. It often is more brittle than aluminum or steel contemporaries. I got 467g for my (hollow) XX1s with 32t sram ring, I know my race-face were a few g lighter (but way weaker) and shimano XTR isn't much heavier than these, only a couple grams again. These are all XC cranks though, not what I put on my bike that I ride hard.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I've ovalized the pedal hole on Saint cranks from a hard smash. Thus far both pairs of XO1's I've owned have been bomb proof. Not seen too many pictures of broken ones around here either. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Mongoguy said:


> Started up a gravel climb and it went.


Ya, that would do it 😕


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Jayem said:


> That's a lot of money to spend for something that _might_ hold up to more abusive riding, vs. something designed for DH/enduro like I was quoting. Ti is nice and blingy, but not a end-all material. It often is more brittle than aluminum or steel contemporaries. I got 467g for my (hollow) XX1s with 32t sram ring, I know my race-face were a few g lighter (but way weaker) and shimano XTR isn't much heavier than these, only a couple grams again. These are all XC cranks though, not what I put on my bike that I ride hard.


Funny you mention Enduro class of cranks. Enduro is what Cane Creek categorizes the new 'wings. They are not XC cranks.

Here is how Cane Creek classifies them: "*aggressive trail and enduro"*


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

They Stylo seem to be a super solid crank so far, time will tell


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I have some Kona Chromoly cranks that are bomb proof!!!

They are on my old RFX, they have some weight to them but amazing!
They are probably 20 years old.........LOL


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

That's the first snapped crank arm that I've seen since I snapped an XT one way back in the early 90s. Bad scar to prove it. 

Well, I'm heavier than you and the X01s and so far RaceFace SixC have worked so far.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

masonmoa said:


> That's the first snapped crank arm that I've seen since I snapped an XT one way back in the early 90s. Bad scar to prove it.
> 
> Well, I'm heavier than you and the X01s and so far RaceFace SixC have worked so far.


one of the worst crashes I've ever had on ss was XTR cranking going when i was full power up a gravel hill, over the bars with a face full of rocks!


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

F%#*! Broken crank and endo! That’s like adding insult to injury! 

I wish my story was as good. I was in high school riding to the corner store for a soda, and crank arm snapped 1/2 way thru big 4 way intersection. Ate **** in middle of 4 lane road. Got up stunned, couldn’t find the pedal, and didn’t realize it had sliced my calf really bad. Like 2” long and deep. Had to scooter myself home with blood gushing down my leg.

Shimano warrantied it tho.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I commiserate with Mongoguy...my collection of broken cranks includes: 2 sets of Graftons, 1 set of Toplines, drive side crank of both LX and XT cranks, 1 set of RaceFace Northshore Cranks, and 2 sets of SRAM XO cranks. I am currently dealing with defective (and warrantied) 12sp XO rear shifter and XO rear deraillur. FML.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I feel kinda special. In 20 years, I have not experienced any significant component failures. I have had my fair share of frame issues, but those were promptly addressed to my satisfaction.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Down goes another single speed frame. 2018 Pivot Les.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Seems to fit.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Fortunately, you're under warranty.


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

sram gx eagle cranks

bb30 configuration. 

started making a cracking sound under load.

they were warrantied before catastrophic failure.

they mounted x01 cranks to verify the sound source. you could tell the diff just in the stand. i should get some upgraded cranks!

anyone use the atlas


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Going to update post when i break something! Hydara axle last week


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

Enve carbon decided to snap and send me into rocks around Phoenix


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Stop buying silly parts and you will stop having silly issues. Ditch carbon, go with steel, and chris king is always the answer.


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

jonshonda said:


> Stop buying silly parts and you will stop having silly issues. Ditch carbon, so with steel, and chris king is always the answer.
> [/QUOTE
> amen brother! this is what I've built for this race season....aluminum an Ti


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Mongoguy said:


> Going to update post when i break something! Hydara axle last week
> View attachment 1973232


I've broke an I9 Torch rear axle but it was almost 4 years old and well over 2000 miles. Hub was out of warranty, I sent my SC Reserve Carbon wheel to I9 and the were amazing. Rebuilt the wheel with a Brand new Hydra hub and only charged me $100.


----------



## TwoThirtySeven (Aug 29, 2020)

I've been well over 100kg for as long as I can remember and I've only ever broken spokes. I don't know how people break so much stuff.


----------

